# Contractor needed for Chicago area



## slsprings (Oct 28, 2014)

Looking for a sub for the Humble Park area in Chicago. please contact me for more info at 630-456-5954 or [email protected]


----------



## slsprings (Oct 28, 2014)

I can't quite figure out how to edit on here, so I apologize for the miss-type, it is the Humboldt Park are in Chicago.


----------



## Rangers recover (Aug 1, 2015)

Are you looking for this year yet


----------



## slsprings (Oct 28, 2014)

as far as I know, not at this time for that area, but things are always changing so you can check back in a few months.


----------

